# Omega Tc2 Ss



## mealypied (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I wonder if you could give me some advice please. My husband bought an Omega TC2 ss watch back in the early 70's, for the last 30+ years it's basically just been chucked in a drawer. It was working perfectly however the battery needs replacing now. It has its original strap and clasp (although I don't think we can locate the magnet) and is in really pretty good nick. He's now talking about selling it (perhaps on ebay) but we haven't a clue what sort of price we should be asking for it. Can anyone help please. Thanks everyone Sue x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

i think you need to see if the battery has leaked after 30 years, this would effect the value


----------



## mealypied (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Bruce, apparantly the batteries were taken out when they ran out all those years ago. I've ordered some more so hopefully all will be well. :yes:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

357's but you'll need some spacers. I have some here you can have.


----------



## mealypied (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you so much, wish I'd seen your post first before I'd ordered them elsewhere. I was quite pleased though that I paid just over Â£6 for the pair including the spacers. I'llkeep you informed how it goes. Got to admit though I'm getting quite fond of the watch myself and will be a little bit sorry to see it go lol x


----------



## mealypied (Feb 3, 2012)

Batteries are in and the watch is working like a dream, thank you all for your advice. :notworthy: :yahoo:


----------

